# Dudas sobre amplificador de 20 W con transistores y fuente simple.



## agus2009 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola que tal, tuve funcionando un amplificador Ken Brown con transistores de germanio (AD161/AD162) (viejo) y en un accidente se volaron estos y ya no hay repuestos, ademas que venia ya con ganas de probar otro sistema.
La idea es, por falta de presupuesto, aprovechar el trafo. 
Aunque no tengo el dato de la potencia, segun este post del foro la potencia aparente serian unos 130VA. Aunque yo estimo unos 100VA dado que el trafo tiene 2 secundarios, uno de 20V y otro de 6V que era utilizado para la iluminacion del amplificador.
En fin mi consulta es sobre cual circuito me recomiendan ya que he buscado mucho en el foro amplificadores de potencia adecuada para hacer 2 (estereo) y que no requieran fuente simetrica y no me ha resultado facil.
Lo mas acorde que encontre fue esta aunque pareciera que le queda grande al trafo o bien esta que me sirve hasta el disipador por el encapsulado pero requiere de fuente simetrica.
Otra consulta que me gustaria hacerles sobre el trafo es si conviene o no poner en serie los secundarios para intentar extraerle un poco mas de potencia.

gracias y saludos!


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 29, 2012)

De cuantos Wats lo quieres el ampli? ¿10+10 15+15 100+100 250+250...?

Puedes hacer uno con un TDA2030 consume 12v alterna. Con 4 amp. anda de lujo. 15+15.

Pasate por mi post y fíjate los PDF, Hay muchos amplificadores y preamplificadores. Si nesecitas algo avisame 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/algunos-datasheets-aporte-70793/

Puedes combinar un pre con un ampli. Usando el mismo trafo.


----------



## agus2009 (Mar 1, 2012)

Por ahi no me exprese bien arriba, pero cuando decia "potencia adecuada" me referia a una potencia que el trafo que tengo pueda soportar asique supongo que el 250+250 queda descartado 
El equipo tampoco decia su potencia pero estimo no mas de 15+15 asique por ahi, dada la antiguedad, con algun diseño mas eficiente puedo lograr un 20+20 o 25+25 aunque ya no se si llego a este ultimo.
Yo laburo en un taller de redes en mi facultad y mi jefe es Ing. electronico asique lo voy a llevar alla para que opine sobre la salud del trafo y a ver que pasa con eso de poner los secundarios en serie.
Por cierto gracias por los datasheets! ya los baje pero me tengo que ir pero cuando vuelva los chusmeo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2012)

Primero de todo fijate en la chapita trasera del amplificador , debería decir con que voltaje se alimenta y *cuanta corriente* o *cuantos Watts* consume. Necesitamos ese dato !

Olvidate de ponerlos en serie , ya que el bobinado de 6 V ha de ser de solo unos miliamperes , solo para encender un par de lamparitas y *de alambre delgado*.

Si no obtenés los datos de la potencia , entonces un valor aproximado lo obtenés elevando al cuadrado la sección *Sh* del núcleo (tomada en centímetros)









Saludos !


----------



## agus2009 (Mar 1, 2012)

*DOSMETROS* mira la verdad que no dice nada. Aparecen en una de las caras los siguientes numeros: "238 6174" que intente googlear pero sin exito.
Realizando el cálculo que me pasaste vos da 76. supongo que por no ser completamente un solo bobinado podria decir que son 70.

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2012)

Los AD161 y 162 los vi en:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-140010887-transistor-de-germanio-ad-161-7-y-ad-162-18-_JM_

De todas maneras podrias probarle TIP31 TIP32 o mejor TIP33 TIP34 que calzan mejor en el disipador del TO3 y valen monedas.

Si funciona , entonces habría que agregar uno o dos 1N4007 entre las bases para que no te quede tan clase B con crossover distortion.

Si el transformador es de 70 Watts , podemos hacer un 20 + 20 alimentado con 27 Vdc.

Confirmame si el transformador es de solo 20 Vca.

Saludos !


----------



## agus2009 (Mar 1, 2012)

pero no es que por ser transistores de germanio hay que adaptar varias cosas para reemplazarlos por otros de silicio?

me encantaria hacer un 20+20 , es lo que ando buscando y no encuentro (continuo leyendo post de este foro)
No entiendo bien a que te referis pero si digamos el secundario principal es de 20vca como comente al principio.

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2012)

Probale los dos silicios que te dije a ver si funciona  la salida no es taaaaaaan problemática.

Si funciona habría que agregarle , o alguna resistencia más o algún díodo entre las bases como en este diagrama 









Mientras te busco un amplificador para 27 Vdc .

Saludos !


----------



## agus2009 (Mar 1, 2012)

Muchas Gracias!! 
Voy a estar esperando tu respuesta!!
Tambien seguire buscando, hasta ahora lo mas cercano que logre fue esta.

saludos!! 



Encontre otro!: Seria la version del LM1815 bridge.

Que tal este ultimo? pareciera ajustarse bastante bien a mis necesidades verdad?


----------



## franquitoo (Mar 1, 2012)

Si es por el echo de conseguir tensión positiva y negativa con un trafo simple, podes construirte un doblador de tensión como este:

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php

Exitoss!


----------



## agus2009 (Mar 1, 2012)

es recomendable eso? digo ahora que parece que estoy encontrando algunos diseños que podrian funcionar...

saludos!!


----------



## franquitoo (Mar 2, 2012)

Mira habría que preguntarle a los expertos, yo solamente se que anda.. lo vi en un potencia de 30 watts, lo mas lógico seria pensar que el transformador con tap central sea mas eficiente, o mejor dicho mas estable al exigirle corriente, que esos 2 pobres diodos con sus condensadores. Fíjate en la pagina que te mande sección amplificadores hay uno de 30 watts (TDA2030) y otro de 90 watts (TDA7294)  que usan ese sistema.

Suerte con el proyecto!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2012)

Si no lográs arreglar el original , te dejo uno que hasta seguramente puedas utilizar la misma plaqueta . . . y maña 

El muy elemental , sin duda es de los 70' , aunque casi todos los que vi de 20 Watts funcionaban con 40 V  , tuve que rebuscar para encontrarlo 


Ver el archivo adjunto 83797



Saludos !


----------



## agus2009 (Mar 2, 2012)

jaja buenisimo! muchas gracias por la molestia!

Voy a generar el impreso y si no es mucho pedir lo voy a postear a ver si les parece correcto, ya que soy nuevito nuevito en esto de armar ampli (armamos uno de 1w con unos compañeros) y el resto fue reparar otros rotos.

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2012)

Tomate la tarea de levantar el circuito del otro a ver si no podés usar la misma plaqueta , con alguna mínima reforma.

Ésto no te lo digo para que te ahorres ningún trabajo , al contrario , te sirve como práctica.

Y pedile a alguno que te lo simule , o averiguá por algún buen simulador gratuito y empezá a practicar.

Saludos !


----------



## agus2009 (Mar 2, 2012)

mira el circuito del otro es muy similar a este:






Este diagrama me lo facilito *Pabloso* en el foro Tecnicosaurios cuando lo revivimos por primera vez, ya que tenia los transistores en corto.
Las diferencias encontradas son que las resistencias del emisor son una per capita en vez de 2 en paralelo y los driver son AC153k

Y en cuanto a utilizar la misma plaqueta, no creo que sea muy buena idea porque la verdad estan bastante cagadas a palos. Cuando lo repare le cambie todos los electroliticos, las resistencias del emisor y de tanto sacar y poner los transistores (ya que se volaron un par de veces) las pistas no quieren mas .

saludos!


----------



## foso (Mar 3, 2012)

Hola. Le estoy arreglando a un amigo una potencia KEN BROWN de un tocadiscos viejo. En realidad es de la madre, y prácticamente ella me obligó a intentar arreglarlo, pues sabe que estudio electrónica. 

Los transistores de salida que usa son el par AD161 / AD162. Tengo que conseguir o bien los mismos o bien algún reemplazo. No tengo idea si todavía se hacen transistores de Ge y si tuviera que cambiarle por Si supongo que tendré que modificar algo del amplificador dado que tiene mayor caída base-emisor.

A los expertos del audio viejo les pido ayuda para que me aconsejen que hacer en este caso. El arreglo de la potencia queda por mi cuenta, solamente pido un consejo a alguien que le haya tocado reemplazar estos transistores.

saludos
javier


----------



## zopilote (Mar 3, 2012)

Recuerdo en mis inicios que tuve la oportunidad de buscar esos transistores, como ya no existian en las tiendas me fui a la cachina, donde venden lo antiguo y solo pude conseguir el 162. Ya como última opcion le coloque los TIP41 y TIP42 (en el mismo lugar), y salio funcionando el amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2012)

Fijate aquí en el mensaje 7 puse donde conseguirlos a 30 pesos , o probar de cambiarlos por TIP , y si funciona aumentarle el bias. Total es un 15 + 15 nada más !

Y en el mensaje 17 tenés el circuito 


Saludos !


----------



## foso (Mar 3, 2012)

Gracias Zopilote y gracias Dosmetros por responder. Voy a probar con los tip41 y tip42. Mejor con lo nuevo. Y si, le tengo que agregar por lo menos un diodo y algun resitor entre las bases por la distorsión. Y modificar el disipador de calor.

saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2012)

De nada che.

Aqui los tenes a 30 pesos cada uno : _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-140010887-transistor-de-germanio-ad-161-7-y-ad-162-18-_JM_


Sinó mejor TIP33 TIP34 que calzan mucho mejor en el disipador del TO3 

Saludos !


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 11, 2012)

En esta dirección se pueden conseguir:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AD161-AD162-GERMANIUM-TRANSISTORS-MATCHED-PAIRS-NPN-PNP-/260782321598


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2012)

Aqui les dejo otro de 20 Watts , fuente doble.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2012)

Los AD161/162 no usaban cápsula tipo TO37?
Se usaban para amplificadores pequeños de 10 watts aproximadamente.
Con el par TIP31/32 debería poder reemplazarse sin problemas, agregando como dijo 2M algún diodo para subir la corriente en reposo.


----------



## einsten (May 1, 2012)

hola compañeros de foro les traigo este   diagrama de un amplificador pero tengo dudas sobre su funcionamiento ... les explico.. en el transistor pnp, el emisor esta conectado en el negativo de la fuente ...   que opinan sobre ese error .. o me  equivoco yo .. http://eureka.ya.com/elektron/circuitos/ampli20w.htm


o que opinan este otro..
http://eureka.ya.com/elektron/circuitos/ampliDPotT.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 83797



Aqui tenes otro :


Ver el archivo adjunto 69519Ver el archivo adjunto 69520



Otro más :


Ver el archivo adjunto 71758


O mirá por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/index38.html

Se editó la imagen por la versión corregida por *Elaficionado *

Saludos !

.


----------



## einsten (May 2, 2012)

bueno gracias DOSMETROS se entiende mejor el diagrama el reves ...ah  pense que el bc338 era pnp pero lo busque el google y es npn:eso es lo que me confundio pero tu aclarastes mejor el diagrama y asi pude entenderlo mejor gracia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2012)

Al menos te quedó mas clara la cuestión 

Saludos !


----------



## juliangp (Nov 21, 2012)

Dosmetros una pregunta, el primer esquema que publicaste lo simule en multisim y no me funciona, porque sera?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

Si lo tenés en Multisim 11 , subilo zipeado que lo miro


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola.

Cambia de posición la resistencia de 100 ohm., así como está en el gráfico.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 21, 2012)

Gracias el aficionado, pero me sigue dando poco menos de medio volt pico, nose que otro cambio hacer... dosmetros tengo el ms12 te sirve? saludos gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

No , tengo el Ms11 , esperate que lo estoy simulando y te subo la modificación


----------



## juliangp (Nov 21, 2012)

Bueno gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 21, 2012)

adjunto los esquemas de las versiones de 40w 100w de edwin verstarker, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

Aqui te lo dejo , hice lo mejor que pude , comenzando con la reforma de* Elaficionado* .

Funciona desde 20 a 50 Vdc

Saludos !


.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui te lo dejo , hice lo mejor que pude , comenzando con la reforma de* Elaficionado* .
> 
> Funciona desde 20 a 50 Vdc
> 
> ...



Tiene 2.05 de distorción no es demasiado alto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

Claro , fijate que los transistores de salida ni siquiera llevan excitadores  

Pero simulá el circuito original y contame


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 22, 2012)

Cual es el circuito original y en que revista salio o de donde la sacaron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

Éste es el original , hacete una copia de la simulación y ponele éstos valores . . . yo le modifiqué valores porque no andaba ni para atrás !


Ver el archivo adjunto 83797



Saludos !


----------



## juliangp (Nov 22, 2012)

Gracias dosme, se podrian cambiar los transistors chicos por un a1015 y un 2sc945? que cambios serian necesarios para pasarlo a complementario? a que tengo 2 transistores mje13007 sacados de una fuente y me gustaria aprovecharlos ya que no cuento con tips jeje saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

Bajate los datasheets y fijate si son parecidos


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 24, 2012)

Bueno este esta andando tambien


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola!

No encontré nada al respecto de este circuito, solo dice que es de 20W pero lo armé y solo calientan los TR de salida como planchas aun sin señal...

Podría decir que es un clase A porque calienta sin señal, lo armé y le metí 17V y calienta que da gusto. Le puse un trozo grande de perfil de aluminio con pasta y aislado y aun así se calientan bastante.

No escucho ruido alguno al encender ni nada y al mandarle señal amplifica "bien", pero solo que su potencia es muy baja pero no suena con distorsion aparente a volumen bajo. 

Respecto al armado:
Le puse todos los componentes del valor que pide el circuito, el capacitor de salida es de 1000uF porque 470uF es muy poco para "20W". 

No encuentro nada al respecto de este esquema... alguien sabe algo de esto?

Esquema:


Salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2013)

4,5 en 8 Ohms y 9 en 4 ohms

Será 20 en estereo . . . .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 19, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no lográs arreglar el original , te dejo uno que hasta seguramente puedas utilizar la misma plaqueta . . . y maña
> 
> El muy elemental , sin duda es de los 70' , aunque casi todos los que vi de 20 Watts funcionaban con 40 V  , tuve que rebuscar para encontrarlo
> 
> ...



Yo arme ese y suena muy poco pero bien. No entrega 20W, es mas, no entrega ni 6W y creo es clase A porque los tip parecen planchas, me arrepiento de haberlo armado pero me gusta su sonido y por eso no lo boté 



Eh... Un momento! Hubo un grave error mio! Segun yo hice una pregunta pero lo puse aquí... Mal, muy mal... Eh,...


----------



## tremex (Sep 22, 2018)

Buenas a todos, tengo una gran duda este circuito tal asi como esta funcionaria bien o le falta algo ??? lo vi en internet y lo quiero hacer pero no estoy seguro si funciona....!!!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 23, 2018)

Tampoco se si funciona tendria que hacer un analisi, simularlo y tal vez ni valga la pena.
Porque mejor no utilizas el buscador del foro hay una gran diversidad de diagramas de todas las potencias, seguro que encuentras algo que te sirva y que funciona


----------



## tremex (Sep 23, 2018)

ok gracias ando en eso


----------



## pandacba (Sep 23, 2018)

Pon en el buscador amplificador de audio de 20W o amplificador de audio de 25W hay muchos y muy buenos


----------



## indemornin (Sep 23, 2018)

Recomendación y aporte:
Para quien este buscando un amplificador de unos 20Watts RMS/8ohms,  sencillo , que funciona sin problemas, y con componentes que se consiguen en cualquier lugar, reciclados o reemplazos de todo tipo, adjunto archivos, cualquier duda avisen.
Sólo es necesario un ajuste de simetría. Comenzamos con el preset ajustado en el medio del recorrido, luego energizado el circuito se calibra la simetría como deberán saber, quien no sepa consulte al foro. 
La sensibilidad de entrada para máxima excursión de salida es de unos 700mV rms, con los valores de componentes indicados en en diagrama. El amplificador funciona correctamente con tensiones de alimentación desde 6 a 40volts fuente simple sin problemas, obviamente logrando la máxima potencia indicada cuando se lo alimenta con unos 40Volts, no más. Ancho de banda bien plano desde 40 a 22000Hz , no presenta distorsión x cruce y calidad de audio excelente a un costo insignificante. Saludos a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 24, 2018)

Buen aporte salvo dos cosas debe llevar un diodo más y con solo 38V solo se  logran alcanzar 15W con baja distorción para una 1V de entrada
Para  alcanzar los 20W se necesitan 44V de fuente


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 24, 2018)

*Indemornin* gracias por el aporte, si puedes publica el PCB y toda la información detallada del circuito, siempre puede haber alguien interesado en su realización y en todo caso me gustaría conocerlo en toda su amplitud.
Un abrazo.


----------



## indemornin (Sep 24, 2018)

En realidad amigos no tengo mucho más para agregar respecto al circuito amplificador anterior compartido.
Lo que sí garantizo es que funciona perfectamente y es un circuito como para armarlo rápidamente con satisfacción garantizada.
No he realizado circuito impreso exclusivo, el mismo como ven esta montado en una plaquita que encontre que justamente me coincidian algunas pistas pero no es exclusiva de este ampli, es más, comencé armándolo en el aire, luego en una placa universal perforada, finalmente en una placa como ven en las fotos.
Les dejo a ustedes el trabajo de diseñar cada uno el impreso que mas le guste ya que nunca me he puesto a realizarlo ni tampoco poseo un diseño documentado sino obviamente lo hubiera subido al foro.
Les cuento , en su momento encontré un diseño muy simple de un Fapesa 1Watts que casualmente con el cambio de valores fue llevado a 3 y 5W por otros medios (foto 1) . Tambien Audison lo llego a comercializar en kit como de 15watts (ver foto 2) , y como bien dice el Sr Panda llega excelentemente bien a los 20watts RMS con unos 43 a 44 volts de alimentación según probe recién. 
Siempre recomendado para cargas mínimas de 8ohms, con 4 ohms funciona pero ya significa recalentamientos excesivos y finalmente la destrucción del par de salida. 
Este diseño sólo lleva un diodo para el bias , suficiente en este caso para vencer el potencial 0,6v de juntura para polarizar correctamente el par de salida y evitar la distorsión x cruce, creo en este caso poner dos diodos no va. 
El diseño y realización da como para probar, divertirse y disfrutar , se pueden poner casi cualquier tipo de transistor , jugar con los valores de resistencias , realimentación, ajuste de ganancia, etc. Quiero decir, es un circuito que da para aprender mucho y toquetearlo.
Saludos!!!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola @indermonin, tenes el articulo completo de la foto 1?
Observar que junto al diodo hay una resistencia.
Para que trabaje bien en clase AB tiene que tener 2 diodos 1 diodo y una resistencia adecuada o una R variable.
El esquema es sencillo y funciona bien, no conviene aumentar la ganancia porque aumenta la distorción.
Para más sensibilidad habría que agregar otra etapa al amplificador.
Con 1V y 38V de fuente da 15W y una distorción del 1.5% aproximadamente, lo cual es excelente dada la simplicidad del esquema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2018)

Mas o menos comento el tema del Biass ese :

- Los dos transistores de salida son dos junturas. (0,65+0,65=1,3V)
- El díodo del Biass es una sola juntura , salvo que el 1N4004=0,7V y el 1N4148=1V , así que otro díodo será demasiado , mejor poner una pequeña resistencia en serie.
- El díodo debería ir tomando la temperatura de los transistores de salida.
-Fin.


----------



## indemornin (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola, sí entiendo amigos , las observaciones respecto al bias son válidas. 
He probado con un diodo tal cual esquema tradicional de mi foto nro 2, no observo distorsión x cruce alimentado con Vcc 44 volts. 
Con tensiones menores , por ejemplo unos 12volts tal vez veo necesario poner en serie una resistencia de 5,6 ohms como para minimizar la distorsion x cruce y hacerla desaparecer por completo, en esa instancia la corriente de reposo se ubica en unos 27 mA.
Con dos diodos para esta configuración es demasiado según veo, la corriente de reposo se dispara a mas de 1,5 amperes hasta la destrucción del par de salida, por lo tanto: 
Lo mejor es usar un diodo de bias  y en serie alguna resistencia de no mas de 10 ohms, o bien puede ser ( no se si lo hay) algun ajuste preset de unos 10 a 20 ohms, o bien un NTC de 10ohms , eso para hilar fino ya que como podrán apreciar el ajuste es muy sensible y dependiente de la temperatura. Finalmnete la calidad de sonido del circuito propuesto en cuestión va a ser tan bueno o tan malo como la calidad de los componentes utilizados, aunque por su sencillez da para que lo armen , lo analicen , lo prueben , lo disfruten, y cada uno pueda sacar sus propias conclusiones y vivir su experiencia.
Muy lindo para aprender sobretodo, gran abrazo a todos los participantes del foro y además muy interesante y válidas las acotaciones expresadas.


----------



## tremex (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola dosmetros disculpa las molestias, tengo un tip41 y un tip42... tendras algun circuito para esos dos transistores... ?? porque el que publico indermonin usa tip31 y tip32...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2018)

Es lo mismo  Y lo podrás trabajar a 4 Ohms


----------



## tremex (Sep 25, 2018)

jajajajaj perdon.. estaba buscando los remplazos y ps si son los mismo... otra cosita lo armo asi tal cual como lo tiene el amigo 
*indemornin o le cambio algo ? *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2018)

Probalo así que anda.


----------



## tremex (Sep 25, 2018)

ok gracias...lo probare asi tal cual como esta... lo que pasa es que estaba leyendo que usted dice que hay que ponerle dos diodos pero el amigo * indemornin dice que con uno es suficiente   *
Amigo, si no consigo ese condesador de 180pf.. cual le puedo poner en ese caso ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2018)

No, yo dije que dos díodos sería demasiado , mejor un díodo en serie con una resistencia de 15 o 18 Ohms

Puede ir 50 o 100 o 150 pF


----------



## tremex (Sep 25, 2018)

aa ok osea que puedo cambiar la resistencia de 470hom a 15 o 18ohms.. gracias por los datos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2018)

¿ De que estás hablando ?

Hay que *agregar *una resistencia de 15 o 18 Ohms en serie con el díodo 1N4148


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2018)

Cuando me referí a dos diodos no hice referencia al 1N4148 ya que nunc utilice ese tipo de diodos en esa función.
Por otro lado ese circuito se inicio con transistores de germanio y si tenia un preset e incluso un termistor para evitar el daño del par de salida.
Posteriormente lo fueron simplficando hasta dejarlo con un solo diodo con resistnecia en serie y luego sin ella.
Si,  de aprender se trata hay que hacerlo bien, entendiendo la función que cumple cada elemento y el papel que juega dentro de un esquema.


----------



## tremex (Sep 26, 2018)

aa ok... ya entiendo.. otra cosita y es la ultima preguntica.. el condesador de la entrada IN no tiene valor.. cual le puedo poner ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2018)

10 uF


----------



## tremex (Sep 28, 2018)

hola de nuevo tengo otra preguntica simple:  yo tengo un diodo 1N4007 le sirve igual ??? o tengo que poner el mismo diodo 1N4148  ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2018)

Ponelo con los 18 Ohms en serie


----------



## tremex (Sep 28, 2018)

perdon es que soy muy nuevo en esto jejeje.. osea le pongo un diodo 1N4007 con una resistencia en serie y listo.. verdad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## tremex (Sep 28, 2018)

la resistencia de 0.47ohm puede ser de 5w ?? las que son blancas grandes ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2018)

Si , de 3  o  de 5 Watts


----------



## tremex (Sep 28, 2018)

gracias..


----------



## pandacba (Sep 28, 2018)

Aclaremos una cosa los TIP41/42 te sirven para este caso porque son más grande que los TIP31/32, estos últimos son de 3A mientras que los TIP41/42 son de 6A
Los primeros son de 40W y estos útlimos son de 65W.
Es decir los TIP41/42 pueden reemplazar a los TIP31/32 pero no al reves.


----------



## tremex (Sep 29, 2018)

entiendo, entonces que voltaje me recomendarias que le ponga con el tip42c y tip42c ?? con 40v andaria bien o es mucho ?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 30, 2018)

No es así la cosa, el amplificador fue diseñado para trabajar con ese voltaje y con los TIP31/32 o con cualquier otro transistor que sea capaz de manejar la misma corriente y la misma potencia y obvio que soporte las mismas tensiones por ejemplo el par BD241/242, el par 2SD2061/2SB1370, 2SD1273/2SB1299, 2SD882/2SB772


----------

